# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] Blaupunkt CD43 πρόβλημα με τα pixel στην οθόνη

## Gmaras

Έχω το συγκεκριμένο ραδιόφωνο της blaupunkt το οπόιο ειναι για bmw αλλα κατασκευαζόταν και για άλλες εταιρίες.

Το κλάσσικο τους πρόβλημα είναι στην οθόνη με την πάροδο των ετών με αποτέλεσμα μετα απο καιρό η οθόνη να μην δείχνει τίποτα.

H οθόνη μου αυτή την στιγμή είναι κάπως έτσι:
http://i.imgur.com/zcBoh.jpg

Έστειλα email στην blaupunkt καθώς και σε μια εταιρία στην αθήνα αλλά και στην θεσσαλονίκη και η απάντηση τους ήταν αλλαγή ολόκληρου του faceplate με κοστος περίπου 180 ευρώ.

Θεωρώ το κόστος τεράστιο για ένα ραδιόφωνο κοντά 20ετιας. Ψάχνωντας στο νετ, κάποιοι εντόπισαν το πρόβλημα στην lcd οθόνη όπου με την πάροδο του χρόνου ξεκολλάει το rubber strip (ελαφρώς) με αποτέλεσμα να μην κάνει σωστή επαφή και να δημιουργείται αυτό το πρόβλημα. Επίσης έχει αναφερθεί οτι όταν ζεσταθεί ελαφρώς διορθώνεται το πρόβλημα,( έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τις πολύ ζεστές μέρες η οθόνη στρώνει κάπως).
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_QREyFw7TCPg/TE...0/IMG_0304.JPG

Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξης:
1) Mπόρω αυτό να το παραγγείλω απο κάπου ώς ανταλλάκτικό? Στο ebay δεν βρήκα κάτι
2) Αν ζεστάνω το rubber strip με πιστόλι θερμού αέρα στους πόσους βαθμούς να το ζεστάνω ή απλά θα το ψήσω κάνωντας το οριστική ζημιά?

----------


## vaggelis1

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να ξερει πως φτιάχνεται?

----------

